# shears help plus a face question



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would not buy scissors online. You need to feel them in your hand. Some are too heavy, some feel too long. I do recommend when you buy scissors that you buy a cheap pair for dirty coat and a good pair for clean coat.

I would bring the line between the eyes down just a smidge, Very cute puppy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't a clue about shear advice but your puppy is just adorable!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is just sweeet as pie ---- Sunny would love to meet her!!! LOL


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a honey! I do agree about handling shears first, but have to say that if I were in the States I would be more than tempted by the CC shears at that price- everyone raves about the quality of them. I would NOT go for blending shears - I had exactly the same idea as a newbie - you have no idea how long it takes to make any impression scissoring a poodle with blending shears! After half an hour I still could not see where I had been, and Poppy is a toy!

My mother used to clip poodles back in the 60s, and always clipped a little inverted V between the eyes. It gives the length of muzzle and nice expression you are after, without makng the dog look terminally surprised, as happens if you clip across above the eyes. It does take some practice - I really wish my mother was still here to show me how to do it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would personally put shears in hand before I buy. After saying that I have bought shears online BUT I buy the ones that can be returned & I have done that. Every person has a quality & feel that they like. I like a slight heavy shear, bent shank & short shank. These are my tops & I don't have scissors over 8". My daily shears for dogs are under $100, I like the Heritage shears. They just last for some reason. ON my own competitive Poodles I bought the Kenchi- Eric Salas- they are short,bent shank on both the curves & straights. One of the reason's I bought them was because I was at a grooming show & they were 1/2 price. Otherwise I wouldn't buy $250.00 shears.
If you want there is a GREAT "barter" groomers FB page & that is where lots of us groomers sell our shears & a great price for those of us that can't afford full price. Just goes to show how 1 shear someone loves & another sells off because it doesn't fit their hand.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

What is the facebook group called? I would love to join. You can pm me if you would like :0) I've been visiting another grooming forum and wow so much information! I now know how to do bevals on poodles legs (though I can't do it yet on mine..not enough hair).


----------

